# Who needs a GPS? or GoPro? or Speedometer? ALL IN ONE with something I already own



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got this for my HTC Evo 4G, has cut-out for camera, takes 720p HD video and 8MP pictures, full GPS, Speedometer app that has MPH, miles driven (with trip counter and total), compass, overall and average speed, time, date and battery status.

Technology has come a long way 

















I'm still trying to find a good spot to record.

Ebay link: 
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150475898006&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Came in a whopping 10 days from China, not bad at all (includes weekends) and I'm in California.

Thought I'd share, for anyone else who has an Evo 4g, get this! it's really sturdy too, I took it for a test and let the bike fall (on concrete) and it didn't budge or move the mount at all.

Edit: I also am going to drill out enough of the plastic to where my LED's on my phone are visible so it will also work as a bike light (the led's on this thing are blinding lol).


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

What Android apps are you using for GPS, speed, distance, etc...? Also, what's your battery life is like? I notice on my Android phone, it drains the battery faster because it's constantly looking for a cell signal when out in the woods.

I've been reading up on apps but haven't gotten time to try them all.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I'm using my iPhone for now, but HD vids look pretty cool, as you don't have anything else to do then press a button on a touchscreen and have the display right here to view it...

Nice catch.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

JimmyNeutron10101 said:


> What Android apps are you using for GPS, speed, distance, etc...? Also, what's your battery life is like? I notice on my Android phone, it drains the battery faster because it's constantly looking for a cell signal when out in the woods.
> 
> I've been reading up on apps but haven't gotten time to try them all.


Ulysse speedometer.
what phone and carrier do you have? You can turn off mobiledata and just have GPS on, that will save your battery by a lot. I get 10-14 hours overclocked (I'm rooted running cm7. 2.3.4). It lasts all day even with heavy use.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I use GPS Kit on my iPhone, but I'm on prepaid plan, so I use the GPS only and I have to leave 3G on, because its also my cellphone, so I need to be able to receive calls...

I usually do 3 - 4 hours runs, and it get my battery level down to 36 ~ 46 %, with screen off and GPS tracking on...

My battery isn't new, so it may last more on a new one...

Turning data off definitely save battery life, as also turning 3G - 4G off too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Say, how long does that battery last when you're using all of the features on a ride?

Doesn't look like you have a case for that thing. What happens when you crash? Let alone when you bang a knee on it.

What about multiple POV angles when recording video?

What about when it rains?

While smartphones have a place, you can go a little overboard...and I think you have.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Say, how long does that battery last when you're using all of the features on a ride?
> 
> Doesn't look like you have a case for that thing. What happens when you crash? Let alone when you bang a knee on it.
> 
> ...


It lasts all day, typically 10+ hours.

Accidental insurance on the rest of the questions 
Lol sorry it works perfect, secure as hell and it aint going anywhere, put blue loctite on the screw that holds it.
Don't need a case either, I have an invisible shield on the screen as well.
It ain't raining ANYTIME soon here in Northern California. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

David C said:


> I use GPS Kit on my iPhone, but I'm on prepaid plan, so I use the GPS only and I have to leave 3G on, because its also my cellphone, so I need to be able to receive calls...
> 
> I usually do 3 - 4 hours runs, and it get my battery level down to 36 ~ 46 %, with screen off and GPS tracking on...
> 
> ...


You can still turn off 3g data and use GPS unless iOS is different then android (in that way).
And just turn 3g back on when you need it. I always turn my mobiledata off when I ride, I want to be at peace with mother nature and not get calls all day.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ricky916 said:


> It lasts all day, typically 10+ hours.
> 
> Accidental insurance on the rest of the questions
> Lol sorry it works perfect, secure as hell and it aint going anywhere, put blue loctite on the screw that holds it.
> ...


Yes, you have gone overboard. Sounds to me like cell phone companies are going to catch on to the "accidental insurance" being used so people can intentionally be stupid with expensive electronics. Because it sounds to me like you're intentionally trying to break your phone by not using a case and strapping it to the handlebars.

And there's no way it'll run for 10+ hours using the GPS plus using the still camera, video camera, and trying to use the flash as a bike light.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Yes, you have gone overboard. Sounds to me like cell phone companies are going to catch on to the "accidental insurance" being used so people can intentionally be stupid with expensive electronics. Because it sounds to me like you're intentionally trying to break your phone by not using a case and strapping it to the handlebars.
> 
> And there's no way it'll run for 10+ hours using the GPS plus using the still camera, video camera, and trying to use the flash as a bike light.


I've dropped this phone from 3 feet on concrete (was on lap when got out of car and fell) only got a lil gash on the corner, nothing else) and it wasn't that expensive I paid $300 off contract, for something that does this much, with a 4.3" LCD screen, HD video, 8MP camera, GPS, internetm etc, not a bad price AT ALL. Plus I'm getting the new Evo 3D anyways so this is going to be my back up/trail phone.

Uhm actually it does, how can you say it doesn't when you do not own it?
I use my actual GPS (google maps, navigation) for work everyday, along with music (aux to my head unit) all day (7-9 hours) and I still have 30% left. My phone is FAR from stock, I'm rooted and rom'd (CM7) so there is no bloatware or any apps that I do not know of running in the background. I'm also overclocked to 1.228GHZ (stock is 998mhz).
I'm on 1 hour 12 minutes today (unplugged) and im at 95% percent, includes texting , 1 phone call and playing Angry Birds 
But think what you want, I'm happy with it and your just trying to rain on my parade because you don't have one. :rockon:

Edit: I can use the dual LED flash as a camera for like an hour straight and it will only use no more then 5%, their LED's, they don't use much power at all.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ricky916 said:


> You can still turn off 3g data and use GPS unless iOS is different then android (in that way).
> And just turn 3g back on when you need it. I always turn my mobiledata off when I ride, I want to be at peace with mother nature and not get calls all day.


Don't worry, I do not have a data plan, I'm on the prepaid instead... I'm too poor to get a data plan 

And for 3G, I need to let it on, as I will not be able to make/receive calls (for safety issue). And I don't get the phone to ring too much, maybe twice in a month or so...


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well Ill have to agree with Nate Hawk on this one. Being the owner of one of these phones, there is no way youll get 10 hours of use out of GPS. Also the lights are bright, but no where bright enough to ride with on a trail. But whatever, no point in arguing!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Again.. My phone is NOT stock, it is ROOTED. Along with running custom firmware(ROM).
This is with average/normal use, includes gps on, brightness set @ 100%, 4g for maybe 1.5 hours, texting and calls, etc.
The maps is using navigation/GPS.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

That's cool. If you get a new phone every couple of years and have insurance that looks like the way to go. Does the app have a virtual partner mode like Garmin? I personally already have a GPS and GoPro. The GPS was definitely worth it for the virtual partner alone. It looks like the phone would be almost worthless as a vid cam though and it takes up a lot of real estate on the bars.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

FireLikeIYA said:


> That's cool. If you get a new phone every couple of years and have insurance that looks like the way to go. Does the app have a virtual partner mode like Garmin? I personally already have a GPS and GoPro. The GPS was definitely worth it for the virtual partner alone. It looks like the phone would be almost worthless as a vid cam though and it takes up a lot of real estate on the bars.


Its not like I put anything else in the bars. And it works amazing as a video recorder. The mount rotates all around.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a Garmin tracker and mechanic app. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

ricky916 said:


> Again.. My phone is NOT stock, it is ROOTED. Along with running custom firmware(ROM).
> This is with average/normal use, includes gps on, brightness set @ 100%, 4g for maybe 1.5 hours, texting and calls, etc.
> The maps is using navigation/GPS.


Looks like the phone was charging a few times in there...Notice how the graph goes UP? Stop trying to trick people into thinking your EVO gets 22h from the battery. It does not. I have the same phone, same rom, same overclock. NO WAY:nono:


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bryank930 said:


> Looks like the phone was charging a few times in there...Notice how the graph goes UP? Stop trying to trick people into thinking your EVO gets 22h from the battery. It does not. I have the same phone, same rom, same overclock. NO WAY:nono:


Just noticed that it was almost dead it was plugged in since the last charge that was a full use. So it wasn't at high of a percentage. That's showing last bettery time before charging it. It was probably at less then 5%. And I took it out used about 1 hour of videos, maps and that speedometer got 9 hours and it was at 10%.
Which kernel are you using? And which cm7? I think on that screen shot I was on nightly 57 and tiamat 3.x.x which gave me the best battery. On nightly 98 and tiamat 4.0.4 and its not as good as it used to be.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

So how are you recording your runs? Speed/cadence/heart rate/power meter, etc? I would love to see some video from your phone posted. Also would love to see some night shots of those super bright LEDs on the trail.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't do much night riding on trails, I'm still new and getting used to even riding the trails around here.
Here's a video going down a sorta rocky hill, I need to find a better angle.
I'll take a picture later at night of the led's outside, I can see 3-4 feet in front of me clearly.





The speedometer app is running in the background, doesn't have heart rate but I'm not worried about that really I can just use my fingers and 30 seconds.

And for battery life on the trials, it lasted 7 hours( til the battery beep @ 15%), recorded 15 videos ranging from 30 seconds to 6 minutes (longer ones are boring just mostly testing it), gps app(speedometer) was on entire time and I used maps a little bit, taking pictures (maybe 20) , used it for music (speaker phone), I'm sure something else I just don't remember, phone CPU governor is set on performance and overclocked to 1.228ghz (stock is 998mhz).


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting, but where I'm riding there is no cell phone signal. (Yeah, I do wonder what will happen when I break a leg and need an emergency rescue. So far my "solution" has been to avoid leg breaking situations.)


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's why I'm glad I get signal mostly where I ride, friend with ATT doesn't get much signal, but I almost always have 3g data and sometimes it goes to 1x (2g) but I 95% of the time have voice service.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong... don't we lose GPS ability if we lose cell service. Many of the places I ride is in the middle of nowhere and there are no cell towers.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

GPS = Global Positioning SATELLITE


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

That didn't answer my question. I was under the assumption the phones used cell towers to triangulate coordinates and not the satllites used by conventional gps units. Am I wrong?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Then it's not GPS it's CTT


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dexetr30 said:


> That didn't answer my question. I was under the assumption the phones used cell towers to triangulate coordinates and not the satllites used by conventional gps units. Am I wrong?


Yes, you are wrong. GPS means it uses satellites. AGPS (Assisted GPS) means it uses cell towers to help the GPS satellites speed location-finding. no cell phone has exclusively used cell towers to find your location for a long time. GPS chips are pretty standard equipment nowadays because of their utility in helping emergency services find your true location (rather than just the block you're on).



> Don't do much night riding on trails, I'm still new and getting used to even riding the trails around here.


This explains the whole thread. You probably don't spend enough time on the trails to drain your phone's battery. Your phone video is pretty bad. The angle is useless. I don't want to look at your tire and the dirt a couple of feet away. The phone records that 3ft okay, but did you spend ANY time editing? It gets back to my earlier comment asking about angles (that you never answered in the first place). I want to see the trail ahead. I want to see what's coming, what you've ridden, and what you're riding past. I want to see people you're riding with. Your phone mounted in a cradle on the handlebars gets none of the interesting perspectives from a ride.



> And for battery life on the trials, it lasted 7 hours( til the battery beep @ 15%), recorded 15 videos ranging from 30 seconds to 6 minutes (longer ones are boring just mostly testing it), gps app(speedometer) was on entire time and I used maps a little bit, taking pictures (maybe 20) , used it for music (speaker phone), I'm sure something else I just don't remember, phone CPU governor is set on performance and overclocked to 1.228ghz (stock is 998mhz).


Show the GPS track from that ride (with the ride stats) and your geotagged photos and links to the videos.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Simple enough answer. Thanks, Nate. I checked the specs on my iPhone 4 and I do indeed have true GPS. Cool.


----------



## PhantomMs1 (Jun 9, 2011)

using the allsport GPS on my droid 1 with 3g turned off and gps on, put it in my pocket and it will last for quite a while, no where near 10 hours using all of it though. But i do believae that a phone can do enough for what most people want, speed, time, distance, and elivation using just the GPS built into todays smart phones. 

One of the best apps i have purchased for my droid.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

PhantomMs1 said:


> using the allsport GPS on my droid 1 with 3g turned off and gps on, put it in my pocket and it will last for quite a while, no where near 10 hours using all of it though. But i do believae that a phone can do enough for what most people want, speed, time, distance, and elivation using just the GPS built into todays smart phones.
> 
> One of the best apps i have purchased for my droid.


A smartphone can be a useful tool. I agree. But there are limitations...the OP is suggesting that there are none.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> A smartphone can be a useful tool. I agree. But there are limitations...the OP is suggesting that there are none.


I agree. I have a countour HD helmet cam (1080p), I use my iphone for GPS and music, and I have a bike light that runs for 4 hours. There is no way a single phone can replace all of that. All of these stay on for over 2 hours with out shutting them off or charging. And I can carry a spare battery for the helmet cam to push me to 4 hours.

I do find the GPS on my iphone for tracking pretty useful, but I keep that in my camel back. No need to go over the bars and kill my phone which I use everyday for non-biking stuff.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I bought my 3GS only for the GPS... cheaper then buying a touchscreen/ipod/internet/camera GPS unit for a bike... and even better if bought used at $240 (but got to make sure GPS is alright at 100% lol)


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't really call that "HD" video. I don't think it will look like much on an HDTV. It will look nice on the web though.

Also, I don't think phones with digital communication are supposed to drain their batteries like analog phones did when they are hunting for a cell tower.


----------

